# How to fix Cam Lean?



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

On just about any single cam bow you can chech it w/ an arrow layed on the top cam running parallell w/ the string. If the arrow runs along the string so that it doesn't touch the string or point out away from the string you will be pretty close. You should have a consistant gap between the string and the arrow.
the other chech is a bare shaft shot into a solid target. The shaft should enter the target straight. 
If it hits nock left , twist the left yoke and vise versa, until the shaft enters straight.


----------



## zxcmunlok (Feb 12, 2007)

Thx for the reply...is there a pic or web-tutorial showing how to do it using the arrow?


----------



## ivinatus (Jul 22, 2007)

*Cam lean*

You should be careful when adjusting cam lean by yourself. Some bows need to have some lean in them when not drawn back. Take for instance mathews bows with the roller guard will lean when not drawn but when you draw the bow back to shoot the cam will straighten itself out. So my best advice would be to call the manufacture and ask them how much cam lean you should have. I know mathews tech guys are great at giving helpful hints and advice on tricks to tune each model of there bows.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Cam lean or idler wheel lean? 

If it is idler lean - then only fix it if it leans at full draw (at rest it does not matter). If the top of the idler wheel tilts left at full draw, then fix by twisting (tightening) the opposite side (right) cable end.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Midlife Crisis said:


> Cam lean or idler wheel lean?
> 
> If it is idler lean - then only fix it if it leans at full draw (at rest it does not matter).


I agree to some point. On Mathews bows , if you are familiar w/ the Vince method of setting idler lean,(recommended by Mathews) the idler/cam at rest is checked by placing an arrow on the top idler running parallell to the string. The arrow should not contact the string, or point away from the string. 
It should run as close to parallell as possible.
There's a detailed procedure on Mathews forums. The Vince method is on a sticky at the top of the tuning page.
I have also found this check to work on my Trykon as well as my Black Ice and other bows. It's not Exact but it will tell you you're in the ball park and paper tuning will show exact yoke setting.


----------

